
How just 30 machines beat a warehouse-sized supercomputer to set a new record - rbanffy
http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-just-30-machines-beat-a-warehouse-sized-supercomputer-to-set-a-new-world-record/
======
sp332
P100s are seriously shaking up cluster design. Student clusters are now
hitting 30 teraflops with <10 nodes.
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/AMP/2017/04/27/new_student_lin...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/AMP/2017/04/27/new_student_linpack_record/)
Scores were hovering at 8-12 teraflops from 2013-2016.

